# Camify - Magnify webcam settings dialog



## falti (Nov 28, 2022)

falti submitted a new resource:

Camify - Magnify webcam settings dialog - Camify enlarges window and controls of the DirectShow webcam camera settings dialog



> If you want to be able to save your settings in profiles, get CamooZ instead, *but:* if working with the original dialogs suffices for you: How about making them a little larger with Camify? It's  a tool that intercepts DirectShow webcam settings dialogs and turns them into a more usable form - magnifying the original window and its controls.
> With Camify running (also hidden in tray...



Read more about this resource...


----------

